# best sysctl settings?



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

whats does everyone use for their sysctl settings? i know by default liquid 3.2 uses

Min Free KBytes: 8092
Dirty Ratio: 90
Dirty Background Ratio: 70
VFS Cache Pressure: 25
Oom Allocating Task: Check

Does anyone else think a min free of 8092 is a little high?
also i restart my phone a few times daily, would a vfs cache pressure of 1 be safe?

****AHH crap wrong section, mods please move!*


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

theMichael said:


> whats does everyone use for their sysctl settings? i know by default liquid 3.2 uses
> 
> Min Free KBytes: 8092
> Dirty Ratio: 90
> ...


I use vfs cache pressure as 50 in my kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

This is all gibberish to me. Someone wanna explain what this does?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

bump


----------

